# Strobe Lights Stolen!!!!!!!!



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

Last night some scumbag stole my rear strobes from the shop in Peabody Ma. I take pride in our equipment, and work hard to pay for all of it. I do have more of these so I'll be able to replace them. I custom made these myself out of hella as 200 housings for rear spots, and mounted strobe bulbs in the reflectors. These are definitly one of a kind light. Now I have to repair the factory rear taillight housing that I had them mounted to, and spend the time to replace what was there. I know this post won't get my lights back but I had to vent. And if the scumbag who stole these light is on here, good luck to you.


----------



## ZoomByU (Jan 25, 2008)

Thieves are the worst scum of the earth.


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

that sucks man, especially since it was custom.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

snow7899;499421 said:


> Last night some scumbag stole my rear strobes from the shop in Peabody Ma. I take pride in our equipment, and work hard to pay for all of it. I do have more of these so I'll be able to replace them. I custom made these myself out of hella as 200 housings for rear spots, and mounted strobe bulbs in the reflectors. These are definitly one of a kind light. Now I have to repair the factory rear taillight housing that I had them mounted to, and spend the time to replace what was there. I know this post won't get my lights back but I had to vent. And if the scumbag who stole these light is on here, good luck to you.


lemme get this right ... they stole your pig tail strobe tubes out of your truck???? if so .. how would they know where they were at ??


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Since they are one of a kind then if you ever see them somewhere......


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I hate theives!!!!!!! That's why I don't buy stolen stuff!!:realmad:


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

groundbreakers;499695 said:


> lemme get this right ... they stole your pig tail strobe tubes out of your truck???? if so .. how would they know where they were at ??


Yes they stole the strobes, but they were mounted inside flood lights. They ripped the lights off and cut all the wiring.

The only thig they took in the yard was the strobes, they may have seen them working and know where we store the truck, locked and gated yard with ten foot fence.:angry::realmad:


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

Maybe they thought they were Hella lights and had to have them. If that's all that was taken they might have been looking for off road lights for something. 

Toyman


----------



## fifthwheel (Jan 28, 2008)

No doubt they knew what they were looking for and where to find your truck. What a shame.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Do you have any pics of the lights? I'd like to see them incase I come across them in the area or on craigslist. I'm always looking at peoples lights.


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'll try to post the pics soon. I have a few more sets on my shelf at the shop. The trucks are parked on foster st across from the bargain outlet. There is a few plow companies around us. Hopefully we'll get some snow and I'll se them installed on something.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Well definatly sounds like some one who knows about them and knows where you park if that's all they took . please post the pics who know might see who ever has them near me. I don't think who ever took them would be stupid enough to use them in the same town but who knows.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I think BlueLine took them.....I heard hes got a few big installs coming up and needed the parts...






JUST KIDDING


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

There's a bunch of guys on here from Peabody and the surrounding area. Might want to check around


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

put a new set on and get some high quality cameras and put them in the yard. also talk to local police and ask them to increase presence in the area.


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

Hate to hear that BS...Post some pics and I'll keep my eyes open around my area!!!!


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

people stealing lights has go to be the worst the worts thing ever



WHAT IS THE WORLD COMING TO..............AHHH!!!


----------



## jjtmarineb2 (Dec 17, 2007)

Well you may not get as much of a laugh out of these as I do, but I will post none-the-less! 

"They say there is only one thief in the Marine Corps. Everyone else is just trying to get their $#!^ Back!"

S trategically
T ransporting
E quipment (to)
A lternate 
L ocations

Hope you got a laugh out of those and if not here's one on me! :salute:


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

looks like what you need


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Any pics yet?


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

ahoron;502502 said:


> looks like what you need


No.... he needs "Spike" as pictured here


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm having trouble posting pics, Hope to have them up before the snow stops falling.


----------



## 76CHEVY (Jan 19, 2008)

Well I shall be joining the club as some @$$ stole not only my mini-light bar but also my radio out of my truck last night....talk about being pissed off first thing in the morning on a monday. Thing is I'm more mad over them taken my light bar then my radio, i can get a cheap radio.


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

These pics are not the best because they are covered with salt and sand. These are the same light housings that were stolen. They have a 55W H3 bulb and a corner strobe bulb in the reflector.


----------



## T's snowplowing (Dec 30, 2007)

You try to make a living and take pride in your ride, and see what you get for working for what you have !!!!!!! SCUMBAGS THAT STEAL........


----------

